# which ninjas rule?



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

right which ninjas rule..... black ninja cats or ginja ninja cats

not gunna influence the poll by puttin anything about the fact that i think ginja ninjas are the future n that nothing else compares or anything....:whistling2:

so get votin, and vote wisely :devil:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

GiiinnnGerrrr!!! GinjaNinja FTW!


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

What the **** Just voted ginja only to see 3 votes for Black :gasp: Me thinks they are on the wind up. We all know Ginjas better:flrt:


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

ginja all the way


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

GINJA NINJA. :no1:


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

ginger ninjas ftw!!!!!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Black all the way!! Whats the point in a ninja if you can see em comin :lol2:


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

Just to help the people decide...








Or


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ginja ninjas rule!!!!.... X x X black ninjas= ***throws hat on floor and stamps on it***


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Ginja Ninja does it for me lol:no1:


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

gots to be black


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

tough call but ginja ninja wins


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Ginga Ninja...

Black Ninja: 12
Ginja Ninja: 24


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lekkie said:


> gots to be black


 
**scratches lekkie off christmas card list**


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Ginga Ninja...
> 
> Black Ninja: 12
> Ginja Ninja: 24



:blah: 
Still early days....


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Rie said:


> :blah:
> Still early days....


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Love the sly look hes given hehe


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

search ninja in google images and there is no sighn of anything ginja. the only reason that ginja is winning is that the true black ninjas are being very secretive and wont give away there identity by voting


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sam432 said:


> search ninja in google images and there is no sighn of anything ginja


 
google smoogle he is too unique to be featured in google:lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ginjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ninjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

ginja ninjas :no1:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> **scratches lekkie off christmas card list**


now now cat you know theres only 50 cardsin the packso scratch all the blak ninja voters and add all the ginja ninja voters ...... X x X


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...-pictures-orange-kitten-wants-forgiveness.jpg.........


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ginga all the way - they have a hard enough time anyway.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...-pictures-orange-kitten-wants-forgiveness.jpg.........


awwwwww


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

isnt it soooo cutteee??.... X x X


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

true ninjas are black and u no it, the ginjas are pretenders lol


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Black Ninjas FTW you all know it makes sense :no1:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Nither can be called nijas onless they have disciplined minds and are disciplined in the art of steth and combat.Cat color is not the factor,ability is any cat can be a ninja cat.


















































































































To be called a ninja your cat must have meny stills.What skills do your cats have to be worthy of the name ninja.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

fotfl at your pics   ........ X x X


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

gazz said:


> Nither can be called nijas onless they have disciplined minds and are disciplined in the art of steth and combat.Cat color is not the factor,ability is any cat can be a ninja cat.
> 
> 
> To be called a ninja your cat must have meny stills.What skills do your cats have to be worthy of the name ninja.


have meny stills? what? like the still of bein able to spell? 
the art of steth?? or stealth? you just made your own arguement invalid :lol2:

the colour is a factor in this vote!!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> have meny stills? what? like the still of bein able to spell?
> the art of steth?? or stealth? you just made your own arguement invalid :lol2:
> 
> the colour is a factor in this vote!!


There not spelling mistakes there type-o's from blind typing.Two errors is't that bad for blind typing:thumb:.

And i'm human not a cat so my arguement is't invalid:Na_Na_Na_Na:. 

Ginga ninja are master of the plains: victory:.Black ninja is master of the night and darkness: victory:.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


>


you do realize i think you should be banned for that as those rabbits are sooooo cutee your not aloud to post there pics...... X x X


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

This thread is great, im loving the pictures!!!


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


>


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

Funny how yours has a fake head thingymebob but the one in my sig is original... 
Wannabe!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Rie said:


> Funny how yours has a fake head thingymebob but the one in my sig is original...
> Wannabe!!!


 
it aint your cat though is it? you rip off merchant!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)




----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i vote ginja ninja!


lola in safety gear



missy in training ( she is a girl ginja-ninja, in tortie disguise )


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ginja Ninjas!! 

Everyone knows black cats are witches cats, not ninjas. 

And ninja rhymes better with Ginja aswell.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i voted ginja ninja cat...


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

go ginger go ninja!
lmao!


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


>


 I would join in with this but you got more critters than us... you win lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Rie said:


> I would join in with this but you got more critters than us... you win lol


 
thats cos theres only one ninja n that ginja! who got lots of supporters!


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

Pity votes dont count!
Poor ginja, got no friends, all the other cats laugh at him.. i'd vote for him too but it'd upset the true ninja :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I vote Ginja Ninjas are the true Ninja Cats.

Anyway it's in print, so it's gotta be right!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

gotta be the paul scholes aka ginger ninja!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Rie said:


> Pity votes dont count!
> Poor ginja, got no friends, all the other cats laugh at him.. i'd vote for him too but it'd upset the true ninja :lol2:


 
do i sense a sore loser in our midst?:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


>


eileen you rule!! post me a pic of yourself so i can give you a ginja ninja head band!:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No f*cking way! :lol2:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

ive got the real ginga ninja cat!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

SSamm said:


> ive got the real nija cat!


 
youve got A real ninja cat, not THE real ninja cat, we gotta stick together!! plus she soon to be ours if i have my way :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

OK, im off to bed, this is *NOT *over:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

eileen where can i get those books? :lol2:

ps that carrier is fantastic! baby bunnies fit in it nicely so do hogs
if you see any more bigger ones get um for me!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Rie said:


> OK, im off to bed, this is *NOT *over:lol2:


 night night loser!:whistling2: :whistling2:x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Even I had a Ginger Ninja once upon a time!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> eileen where can i get those books? :lol2:
> 
> ps that carrier is fantastic! baby bunnies fit in it nicely so do hogs
> if you see any more bigger ones get um for me!


The author's website is on the bottom of the second picture, but you can buy the books on Amazon at 
Amazon.co.uk: ginger ninja: Books 

Glad you like the carrier and if I do see any more I'll get them. Shame is that they had 1 large one left too, but cos it was more expensive it was a gamble whether or not anyone would want to buy it so I only got the smaller one.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> The author's website is on the bottom of the second picture, but you can buy the books on Amazon at
> Amazon.co.uk: ginger ninja: Books
> 
> Glad you like the carrier and if I do see any more I'll get them. Shame is that they had 1 large one left too, but cos it was more expensive it was a gamble whether or not anyone would want to buy it so I only got the smaller one.


 
where did you get it from? so that i can keep an eye out for um? the skunks carrier cost £25 so if it was cheaper than that id have had it, would it have fitted a skunk in?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Insane Ginja Ninja will hunt you down and kill you as you sleep...


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

GINGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:flrt:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I used to have a ginja ninja but now I've got a black wannabe ninja in training and she's doing very well at it!!!!!

(Voted ginja, btw!!)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> where did you get it from? so that i can keep an eye out for um? the skunks carrier cost £25 so if it was cheaper than that id have had it, would it have fitted a skunk in?


It was a shop called XS Stock in Irvine - they have a few shops scattered around Scotland, but I don't think they've any in England and they sell just about anything. On the basis that the one I bought said it would carry a cat I would have thought the larger one would have carried a skunk, but to be honest I've no idea. They did have one larger one on the shelf when I bought mine and I actually went back the morning I came home to see if they had any left but they'd all gone. 

However, now I'm truly pissed off, cos I've just done a search on the internet to find out where their shops actually are, cos the only other one I know of is in Edinburgh and they've now got an on line shop, giving their address as Irvine and they've got that pink carrier on it for £5.95 and you know I paid £7.99 in the shop cos it still had the price tag on it. However, they do have a medium sized one for £10.95. The larger one's dimension are 28 x 23 x 45cms and the one you got is 22 x 22 x 35cm so it's about 4" longer. There is postage to pay on that of £5.95, so I suppose it depends on whether it's going to be big enough for you as to whether you order it on line. If you want, I can phone the shop see if they've got the medium one for sale in the shop and ask my daughter-in-law to go and buy one if they have, then when they come down at Easter I can post it to you, cos then the postage would only be £4.20. I don't mind if you want to do that, but it obviously depends on whether it's big enough and of course it isn't pink (the medium one they had when I was there was pink though!), but I just liked the idea that you could put it on your shoulder to help with the weight.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> It was a shop called XS Stock in Irvine - they have a few shops scattered around Scotland, but I don't think they've any in England and they sell just about anything. On the basis that the one I bought said it would carry a cat I would have thought the larger one would have carried a skunk, but to be honest I've no idea. They did have one larger one on the shelf when I bought mine and I actually went back the morning I came home to see if they had any left but they'd all gone.
> 
> However, now I'm truly pissed off, cos I've just done a search on the internet to find out where their shops actually are, cos the only other one I know of is in Edinburgh and they've now got an on line shop, giving their address as Irvine and they've got that pink carrier on it for £5.95 and you know I paid £7.99 in the shop cos it still had the price tag on it. However, they do have a medium sized one for £10.95. The larger one's dimension are 28 x 23 x 45cms and the one you got is 22 x 22 x 35cm so it's about 4" longer. There is postage to pay on that of £5.95, so I suppose it depends on whether it's going to be big enough for you as to whether you order it on line. If you want, I can phone the shop see if they've got the medium one for sale in the shop and ask my daughter-in-law to go and buy one if they have, then when they come down at Easter I can post it to you, cos then the postage would only be £4.20. I don't mind if you want to do that, but it obviously depends on whether it's big enough and of course it isn't pink (the medium one they had when I was there was pink though!), but I just liked the idea that you could put it on your shoulder to help with the weight.


 
ill have to work out the measurements, you couldnt get a cat in this one i got from you eileen, maybe a weeny kitten but not a cat, i love it for my baby bunnies and hogs though. it would need to be quite a bit bigger than this one to fit dominoe in it..... so ill work out n let you know, though i dunno if i can have it with it not bein pink lol what colour is it?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ill have to work out the measurements, you couldnt get a cat in this one i got from you eileen, maybe a weeny kitten but not a cat, i love it for my baby bunnies and hogs though. it would need to be quite a bit bigger than this one to fit dominoe in it..... so ill work out n let you know, though i dunno if i can have it with it not bein pink lol what colour is it?


Sorry, forgot to put the link :blush: Pet Accessories It's burberry check! 

To be honest I looked at the one I got you and knew it wouldn't take any of my cats, but I'd just bought a new carrier for my rats so it was no use to me, but because of its size I felt that someone on here would buy it.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> Sorry, forgot to put the link :blush: Pet Accessories It's burberry check!
> 
> To be honest I looked at the one I got you and knew it wouldn't take any of my cats, but I'd just bought a new carrier for my rats so it was no use to me, but because of its size I felt that someone on here would buy it.


 
and i love it! used it to pick my new bunnies up yesterday :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bump bump bump!!! come on! we have more supporters see!


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

You're not the only ones with supporters








Molly refused to wear the bandana, so this was her contribution:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
clicky clicky


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

Even Trevor the beaver votes for the Black ninja


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Rie said:


> Even Trevor the beaver votes for the Black ninja


omg i cant believe you cant come up with an original idea!!! :lol2:


----------



## Rie (May 25, 2008)

Nah, it aint like that. Its a case of anything you can do...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Rie said:


> Nah, it aint like that. Its a case of anything you can do...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
yeah but i can obviously so do it better :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

only a GN can beat up a staffy


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Only true Ninjas rule - like me (currently San dan (3rd Dan))


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Matt Lusty said:


> Only true Ninjas rule - like me (currently San dan (3rd Dan))


errr....come again?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

haha i was thinking the same.... X x X


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haha i was thinking the same.... X x X


 
Mmmmhmmm!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But is he ginger??? 

That's the pertinent question!!! :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> But is he ginger???
> 
> That's the pertinent question!!! :bash:


get nwatchin your lion program you!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

AAAHHHEEMMM 

im watching that programme!... X x X


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Ha ha. I train in and currently teach Ninjutsu. I'm 3rd dan blackbelt 

And no I'm not ginger:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Ha ha. I train in and currently teach Ninjutsu. I'm 3rd dan blackbelt
> 
> And no I'm not ginger:whistling2:


do you have black hair thoughh?! 

YOU CAN ACTUALLY TRAIN TO BE A NINJA!!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

> do you have black hair thoughh?!
> 
> YOU CAN ACTUALLY TRAIN TO BE A NINJA!!


You certainly can:2thumb:

No I don't have much of the hair I have got (which at one point was blonde).


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> You certainly can:2thumb:
> 
> No I don't have much of the hair I have got (which at one point was blonde).


Pfft. 3rd rate ninja!:Na_Na_Na_Na: haha. I never knew you could actually be a ninja! haha do you like have to wear black and stuff?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Matt Lusty said:


> You certainly can:2thumb:
> 
> No I don't have much of the hair I have got (which at one point was blonde).


Well blonde is a hellofalot nearer to ginger than black is - so that's good enough for me!! 

And you can shut your gob Cat, I watched my programme and I _loved_ it!!! :lol2:


----------



## Rosel (Apr 1, 2008)

as a Ginja myself I had to vote for the Ginja Ninja cat :2thumb:


----------

